# Aquastyle 9G 'Peak'



## Calvin (Dec 28, 2012)

I really love the wood, reminds me of a log you would find in a lagoon.


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

this is cool man!


----------



## dreamwallaby (Dec 8, 2012)

where are you getting your wood ? your aquastyles look great. I wish I'd seen them before I set up mine


----------



## manini (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you guys like it. Wood actually come in from asia.


----------



## tandaina (Aug 17, 2013)

Old thread I know, but I adore what you did with the anubis! Is that nana petite? Makes me want to go out and buy a second Aquastyle 9G.... There's room on my desk...


----------



## Cypranid Kid (Sep 23, 2013)

Absolutely stunning tank! Is that just the stock light with C02?


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

THANK YOU! Thank you so much for creating an aquascape that is different from the overly popular hc, ug, glosso, etc. carpeted tanks in the front with lava rocks and petrified wood on a hill in the back or sides. I get so tired of seeing the same scapes over and over again. Yours is different and beautiful. I love it, it doesn't looks so perfect that it is unrealistic. it looks beautiful!!


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

That's really nice! What do you have growing out the back? How'd you get it to come right out the top? Is it in a riparium basket?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What plants do you have in there?

Lovely tank btw


----------



## manini (Oct 18, 2007)

tandaina: yes that is A.nana 'petite'. Do it!
cypranid kid: yes, just the stock light and co2.Co2 was taken out 2 months later.
jmf3460: Thank you for your kind words. I appreciate it.
Aplomado: I a cant reacall the name of the plant that is growing out. I just wrapped the root system in moss and let it sit on the driftwood. It actually grew out of the moss and adhere its self on the wood. No basket was used.
Aquaarora: Plants are A.nana 'petite', Echinodorus tenellus, H. sp. 'Japan', java fern, and moss. Hope this helps.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

manini - Well done my friend :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Love the driftwood layout.


----------



## Erick (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice looking little tank. I really like it!


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

very pretty tank and betta!


----------

